# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB the stack.

Compared to last week alfalfa and grass steady to firm. Alfalfa Pellets
and grinding hay for pellets steady. Good demand for hay this week.
Good inquiry reported especially for dairy quality hay as those supplies
are more limited. Lower quality hay remains abundant. Recent snow and
heavy winds have caused large drifts which make it more difficult for hay
growers to get their hay out to ship.

Alfalfa: Supreme: Small Squares 160.00; Large Rounds 140.00-145.00.
Premium Large Squares 145.00, 175.00 delivered. Good: Large Squares 100.00-
120.00; Large Rounds 80.00-95.00. Fair: Large Squares and Rounds 75.00-80.00.
Utility Large Squares and Rounds 70.00-75.00; for pellet grinding 60.00-65.00;
out of field 50.00. Sun-cured Alfalfa pellets: 17 percent 162.00, 15 percent
142.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Large Squares 115.00.

Grass: Fair: Large Rounds 75.00-85.00. Utility: Large Rounds 50.00-
65.00.

Straw: Small Squares 3.60 per bale del; Large Rounds 75.00.

Cornstalks: No reported sales.

Alfalfa guidelines (domestic livestock use and not more than 10 pct grass)
Quality ADF NDF RFV TDN-100 pct TDN-90 pct CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

RFV calculated using the WI/MN formula. TDN calculated using the
western formula. Quantitative factors are approximate and many factors
can affect feeding value. Values based on 100 pct dry matter.

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 pct dry matter. End usage may
influence hay price or value more than testing results.

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD


----------

